# Anyone with spare time...



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

I know this is cheeky lads, But im wondering if anyone would mi8nd letting me watch them machine polish a car with a DA.
Iv bought one and im useless, watched several videos but getting nowhere, I think seeing somkeone using it infront of me would help. Im not looking for a full on tutorial or to waste someones time, Just want to linger in the shadows (In a non creepy, rapey way).

Im in glasgow but obviosuly willing to travel.

Thanks in advance :driver:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:lol: as long as its in a non creepy/ rapey way im sure someone in your area will show you the basics.


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

I can not be any clearer....No one will be raped or feel threatened at any time haha


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:lol: thats ok then :thumb:


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Just watch the junkman2000 videos on youtube. He covers DA use and shows how.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: only in glasgow could someone advertise "Can I watch you in a non creepy/non rapey way" 

brilliant!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: only in glasgow could someone advertise "Can I watch you in a non creepy/non rapey way"
> 
> brilliant!


Quality eh :lol:


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

dave- said:


> Just watch the junkman2000 videos on youtube. He covers DA use and shows how.


Iv watched them and iv still managed to mess up. must be doing it wrong somehow :newbie:


AaronGTi said:


> :lol: thats ok then :thumb:


:lol:



CraigQQ said:


> :lol: only in glasgow could someone advertise "Can I watch you in a non creepy/non rapey way"
> 
> brilliant!


:thumb::lol:


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

How are you messing up ? Is that a black Range Rover you got there ?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Tempah said:


> I can not be any clearer....No one will be raped or feel threatened at any time haha


 oh ok then


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

dave- said:


> How are you messing up ? Is that a black Range Rover you got there ?


I just end up with polish clumping up on the pad or when it doesnt, I dont put enough on and cause light marks with the DA.

I was ready for swallowing some screenwash and just doing myself in.

And its an Escalade.


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

kempe said:


> oh ok then


Stop PMing me, I dont want to 'pretend rape' you, No matter how much money you offer.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Tempah said:


> I just end up with polish clumping up on the pad or when it doesnt, I dont put enough on and cause light marks with the DA.
> 
> I was ready for swallowing some screenwash and just doing myself in.
> 
> And its an Escalade.


What pad and polish did you try with ? You might just have a bad polish or something simple like that.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Tempah said:


> Stop PMing me, I dont want to 'pretend rape' you, No matter how much money you offer.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


sorry I will stop it :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

do you have access to another car you can try on? It may be an issue with sticky paint on the car or something causing you issues, rather than down to your technique :thumb:

Im sure someone will offer to help you. I would have been more than happy for you to watch me, but ive not got any cars to do for months, and being as im no pro and have to work outdoors, its not the weather for it either 

loads of good members locally, so imsure something will crop up for you.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> :lol: as long as its in a non creepy/ rapey way im sure someone in your area will show you the basics.


Love this comment :lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

What polish and pads are you using and roughly how much polish are you applying to the pad


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

dave- said:


> What pad and polish did you try with ? You might just have a bad polish or something simple like that.


Hi Dave, Im using hex logic pads, orange hexlogic with Megs 105 and then white hexlogic with Megs 205.


Mick said:


> do you have access to another car you can try on? It may be an issue with sticky paint on the car or something causing you issues, rather than down to your technique :thumb:
> 
> Im sure someone will offer to help you. I would have been more than happy for you to watch me, but ive not got any cars to do for months, and being as im no pro and have to work outdoors, its not the weather for it either
> 
> loads of good members locally, so imsure something will crop up for you.


Iv tried my girlfriends mini aswell and im just as bad at it lol.
Thanks for the offer!


lowejackson said:


> What polish and pads are you using and roughly how much polish are you applying to the pad


Hexlogic orange with Megs 105 ultra compound
Hexlogic white with Megs 205 finishing polish

And after priming the pads im only putting 3 small pea sized spots on the pad as shown in guides.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The x05 combo - non-diminishing abrasives so a little more of a baptism of fire when it comes to learning how to use these products, as they don't follow the classic work them until the residue goes clear standard.

The abrasives are pressure dependent - heavy pressure for cutting, light pressure for refining. I tend to move the machine a little slower for cutting than for refining, but you should always be moving it slowly (circa 1" per second). If you do not back the pressure off with these products for a refining stage at the end of the set, then you risk leaving machine induced marks from the products. They take a little more learning that classic diminishing abrasives, but once you've cracked them they are very flexible.

Other typical polishing "errors" I have seen from folks learning to use DAs:

* Moving the machine too quickly, DAs need to be moved slowly and steadily to let the machine do the work.

* Not enough pressure during the cutting stage - apply enough to change the tone of the machine but not make it struggle.

* Too short a set - typically you would be looking at set lengths of between 3 and 5 minutes by DA (though this can vary longer or shorter depending on what you are trying to achieve and the paint you are working on, polish being used...)

* Too large a work area - DA's need small focussed work areas with slow machine movements, so I'd be looking at 1' square for correction, max of 18" sqaure. Any bigger and you're spreading your efforts too far per set.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'd try some other polished mate, something like menzerna 106fa would be my starter for 10. Nice way to work polish with good level of correction and it finishes down.

Also, what Dave KG said.


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

Good stuff lads.

Thanks Spoony, Menzerna was something i was looking at trying next. Thanks!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: only in glasgow could someone advertise "Can I watch you in a non creepy/non rapey way"
> 
> brilliant!


Brilliant I think all you locals should sort him out :thumb: full works in an un freaky way:lol:

Very good post from OP he has got our attention:thumb:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> The x05 combo - non-diminishing abrasives so a little more of a baptism of fire when it comes to learning how to use these products, as they don't follow the classic work them until the residue goes clear standard.
> 
> The abrasives are pressure dependent - heavy pressure for cutting, light pressure for refining. I tend to move the machine a little slower for cutting than for refining, but you should always be moving it slowly (circa 1" per second). If you do not back the pressure off with these products for a refining stage at the end of the set, then you risk leaving machine induced marks from the products. They take a little more learning that classic diminishing abrasives, but once you've cracked them they are very flexible.
> 
> ...


The great one has spoken :thumb:

Seriously I know all this but as I'm an amateur and dont do this enough when it comes to picking up the machines you forget! Remember going to a meet in Fife with Aaron and the boys at Black magic and running the Rotary around like a madman - its embarrassing  :lol:

You are doing the right thing Tempah its just a shame Dave doesn't do his classes anymore :buffer:

Just for info I've got the 105 and 205 combo and find in particular that 205 is great stuff for its flexibility - I find I dont use 105 a great deal in all honesty.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Tempah said:


> Iv tried my girlfriends mini aswell and im just as bad at it lol.


How did you manage to get into it? Must have been tight and high on your legs? Not the best outfit to wear while DA'ing I'd suggest, that's probably the issue!

(Sorry, couldn't resist! - I'm sure with all this advice and the possibility of watching someone DA if you want (preferably not wearing your girlfriend's mini!, you'll get sorted!)...


Clive.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great thread :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

so have you got how to work that DA now!?!?










Rapey, Rapey!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> so have you got how to work that DA now!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Group buy?


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

CliveP said:


> How did you manage to get into it? Must have been tight and high on your legs? Not the best outfit to wear while DA'ing I'd suggest, that's probably the issue!
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist! - I'm sure with all this advice and the possibility of watching someone DA if you want (preferably not wearing your girlfriend's mini!, you'll get sorted!)...
> 
> ...


Didnt see that coming atall lol :lol:



The Cueball said:


> so have you got how to work that DA now!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had that one and it seemed to just create scratches with the chains hanging down, Felt like i was just going round in circles trying to fix it.:lol::thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

top tip... tape the zips up 

:lol:


hope you get the issue fixed soon mate....

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> so have you got how to work that DA now!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steer clear of the grinders :thumb:


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> top tip... tape the zips up
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Hahaha Everydays a school day eh :lol:

Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

If u want to travel am more than happy to show u some stuff. Am in pitlochry with the studio so can be any time really. Give me a text work phone 07853908152


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If you're looking for a 1-2-1 tuition class you could speak to Gordon at Defined Details. Not sure what prices are these days but I think he still runs these tuition details. Money well spent tbh.

I done a tuition detail back in the day with Dave KG and have had much help and advice from Gordon too. He's a helpful gent and knows his way around a detail so Gordon might be able to help out.


----------



## Tempah (Nov 28, 2012)

clumcivic said:


> If u want to travel am more than happy to show u some stuff. Am in pitlochry with the studio so can be any time really. Give me a text work phone 07853908152


That would be ideal, I really appreciate the offer and I might just take you up on that. I really appreciate it, Thankyou.


Spoony said:


> If you're looking for a 1-2-1 tuition class you could speak to Gordon at Defined Details. Not sure what prices are these days but I think he still runs these tuition details. Money well spent tbh.
> 
> I done a tuition detail back in the day with Dave KG and have had much help and advice from Gordon too. He's a helpful gent and knows his way around a detail so Gordon might be able to help out.


Thanks spoony will also keep him in mind. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

no prob mate i just paid to be a supporter so u can see the work that i do on the studio bit still under clumcivic the now. there are 2 write ups the now

my facebook is www.facebook.com/spotlesscars


----------



## A9X SJ (Jan 25, 2008)

Just dive in lad, thats what I did when I borrowed my mates DA If I can do it I'm sure most can LOL!

Just purchased my own this evening


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

A9X SJ said:


> Just dive in lad, thats what I did when I borrowed my mates DA If I can do it I'm sure most can LOL!
> 
> Just purchased my own this evening


I bought a rotary without ever machine polishing and used a 10/10 cut polish lol, 2100 RPM on first go. I was expecting to ruin the car but no, it was mint afterwards.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's a link to Gordon's class's http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278890

I think he's going to do one beginning of feb, not expensive either £55 per head use DA and rotary etc goes through whole shebang and you get time to have a blast as well.

If you do go hands out of pockets at all times :thumb:


----------

